# JD5525 starting issues



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

I've got a 2008 JD5525 I bought in 2010, love the tractor and have had no issues with the exception of one minor one. If the tractor hasn't been started in say 3 weeks, when you turn the key it starts right up but after about 3 seconds it dies. It takes several tries before it starts again. It does fine if you start it each day but if it sets a few weeks the problem persists. Anyone have that issue. A JD mechanic brushed it off and said "yeah, these models do that". I wasn't buying the response but maybe he's right? My uncle (80yrs old) says its losing its "prime". Not sure if that's the case but it makes sense...

Thoughts?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If it has a electic fuel pump your uncle could be right. The test I would do is turn the key on for like 15-30 seconds, before trying to starting (letting the fuel pump, re-prime the system).

I have a NH that does similar and this works for me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto what your Uncle stated. From viewing 5525 parts catalog it appears that this tractor doesn't have an electrical transfer pump but fuel can still bleed back to tank when sitting idle.Before attempting to start open bleeder screw on fuel filter and check for presence of air in filter.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

You can buy an inline one way check valve to keep the fuel from running back to the tank.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A mechanical pump can allow the same to happen as well, so can a small leak in the system that allows a little air in.

We have a straight truck with a 466 that does the same, except it usually takes longer for it to happen, we just pump it up with the hand primer if its sat any amount of time.


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

I was about to ask what a cure might be. My first question was going to be could a fuel pump be installed on this model. The check valve sounds a lot more feasible. Thanks all!


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, a check valve would be a good idea, also check the condition of your rubber fuel lines as they tend to get small cracks in them over time and even though they may not leak fuel they can still allow air into the system. Deere had a terrible problem with fuel lines on the 6000 series as they were fabric coated and you couldn't easily check the exterior of the line.


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Will do Orchard6, JD dealer says some of those models have a check valve and if so maybe there is an issue with that one. He says not all have them, depends on the serial #. Anyone know if there a way to look that up online?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Parts key 34 is the check valve. Your dealer is seeing something I'm not seeing when looking at 5525 parts catalog as I see no serial break for tractors with check valve. The way parts catalog shows to me all 5525 should have fuel line check valve.

AL117189 Check Valve - 33.70 USD


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks Tx Jim, the service sounded a little confused, had to check with another mechanic. The guy I was talking to said he was the supv...huummm. I'll be down next week and check this out. The parts lady said it was a plastic valve located to the right of the tank looking from the back of the tractor. I see your schematic, I'll see if I can do this, it may be above my pay grade, not sure.


----------

